# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  HIFU-Behandlung

## Herbert12

Im Forum *Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat*Thread: "Operieren oder nicht"

habe ich meine Erfahrung mit der HIFU-Behandlung meines Prostakarzinoms aufgeschrieben.

Herbert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Herbert,

Du meinst das - *hier* -

Weiterhin viel Erfolg auch für zukünftige Entscheidungen.

*"Das Wort "unmöglich" gibt es nur im Wörterbuch von Narren"*
(Napoleon)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

Heute im SWR in der Sendung "betrifft": Prostatakrebs - Hoffnung durch schonende Therapie. In der Mediathek zu finden.

----------


## Herbert12

Seit dem HIFU-Eingriff sind nun 3 Wochen vergangen.

Ich bin absolut schmerzfrei.

Der Urinstrahl ist "fest". Sogar "stärker" als vorher, meine ich.

Erektion ist gegeben.
Das Ejakulat ist blutig. Das heißt, anstelle der weißen Flüssigkeit kommt Blut. Wegen Vasektomie vor ca. 30 Jahren gibts keine Sperma.

Beim Urinieren kommt als erstes ein Bluttropfen. Seit gestern sogar etwas mehr Blut.

Diese Woche werde ich wieder zum Fitness-Training gehen.
Das Radfahren lasse ich nächsten Wochen noch bleiben.

Gruß
Herbert

Herbert

----------


## alexand

tönt gut. bei mir wars daselbe. blut vergeht mit der zeit.
ejakulat habe ich keines mehr weil samenblase befallen war, aber das ist nicht das wichtigste.
ich habe heute eine leichte schwäche beim urinieren, dh wenn ich muss, dann  kann ich noch ein zeitlang warten, aber dann muss ich, sonst läufts weg.

gruss

----------


## Herbert12

Nach der HIFU-Behandlung jetzt die erste PSA-Wert- Feststellung:

Mein PSA-Wert hat am 15.9.2015 13,4 betragen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Herbert,

man muss hin- und herklicken, um Deinen vorhergehenden PSA-Wert herauszufinden. Bitte, gib doch in Dein Profil die relevanten Daten ein. Nur so ist es möglich, zu Deinem aktuellen Wert von 13.4 ng/ml eine Meinung zu bekunden.

*"Es ist, wie es ist, und wie es ist, ist es"*
(Manfred Seitz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Herbert12

Ich versuche mal, die Seite http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=psa_value 
einzubinden.

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=psa_value

Gruß
Herbert








> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> man muss hin- und herklicken, um Deinen vorhergehenden PSA-Wert herauszufinden. Bitte, gib doch in Dein Profil die relevanten Daten ein. Nur so ist es möglich, zu Deinem aktuellen Wert von 13.4 ng/ml eine Meinung zu bekunden.
> 
> *"Es ist, wie es ist, und wie es ist, ist es"*
> (Manfred Seitz)
> 
> Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Unter Herbert12 ist bei www.myprostate.eu kein Eintrag verzeichnet. Es sei denn, es existiert etwas unter einem anderen Namen. Natürlich habe ich alle Einträge überflogen und nicht nur die aktualisierten Daten. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch etwas übersehen. 

*"Es ist, wie es ist, und wie es ist, ist es"*
(Manfred Seitz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Herbert12

Hallo Harald,

ja, unter myprostata habe ich einen andere Künstlernamen" verwendet. Nämlich "Anton". Fragt mich nicht warum.

Ich werde mal versuchen, das zu ändern, glaube aber nicht das ich das hinbekomme.

Mir wurde sowohl von der Klinik als auch von meinem Urologen gesagt, dass es geraume Zeit dauern kann, bis der PSA-Wert nach der HIFU-Behandlung nach unten geht.

Vor dem HIFU-Eingriff war mein PSA-Wert bei 14,16.

Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht Herbert





> Ich versuche mal, die Seite http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=psa_value 
> einzubinden.
> 
> http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=psa_value
> 
> Gruß
> Herbert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Herbert,

die Hifu - einseitig - im Juli mit dem bisherigen Resultat des PSA Abfalls sind aus meiner Sicht nicht zufriedenstellend.
Nun ja, im Rahmen einer Studie.
Ich begründe diese Aussage mit einem sofortigen letalen Untergang von TZ/Gewebe durch die Abladierung.

Hast du keine Ablösung von Nekrosenreste durch die Harnröhre?

Nichts ausgesagt hast du etwas über die Methode der Hifu.

Ich hoffe, dass man Verkalkung - aufgrund der Bildgebung - vorher ausschließen konnte.

Die zeitliche Verzögerung bis zum PSA Abfall besteht bei der Hifu auch, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit einer RT.
Der Abfall bei der Hifu erfolgt schneller.

Vielleicht kommt er noch, was ich dir natürlich wünsche, sonst wirst du nachbessern müssen.

Sonnige Grüsse aus der Türkei
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Herbert,

nachfolgend Dein Eintrag unter www.myprostate.eu : http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=669&page=report

Wenn Du nach dem Einloggen auf Kenndaten klickst, solltest Du den sichtbaren Namen ändern können; aber bitte nach der Änderung nicht vergessen unten auf speichern zu klicken. Falls das nicht reibungslos ablaufen sollte, bitte oben zu Kontakt gehen und den Administrator um Namensänderung bitten. Viel Erfolg. Die PSA-Absenkung ist in der Tat noch nicht zufriedenstellend. Vielleicht ergibt die nächste Messung einen günstigeren Wert. Das wünsche ich Dir.

*"Gäbe man einem Menschen alle Herrlichkeit der Welt, was hilft's, wenn er keinen Freund hat, dem er es sagen kann"*
(Catharina Elisabeth »Aja« Goethe (1731 - 1808), die Mutter von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Herbert12

Hallo Hans-J.,





> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> die Hifu - einseitig - im Juli mit dem bisherigen Resultat des PSA Abfalls sind aus meiner Sicht nicht zufriedenstellend.
> Nun ja, im Rahmen einer Studie.
> Ich begründe diese Aussage mit einem sofortigen letalen Untergang von TZ/Gewebe durch die Abladierung.
> 
> Hast du keine Ablösung von Nekrosenreste durch die Harnröhre?
> 
> Ablösung ja - aber soweit festgestellt, nicht übermäßig viel.
> ...

----------


## Herbert12

Danke Harald.

Auch ich hoffe, dass in Monaten der PSA-Wert wesentlich geringer ist.

Wenngleich die Karzinom-Diagnose mich zunächst nicht weiter beunruhigt hat, bin ich nach dem jetzigen PSA-Wert - 2 Monate nach de HIFU-Behandlung - doch etwas nervöser.

Gruß
Herbert



> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> nachfolgend Dein Eintrag unter www.myprostate.eu : http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=669&page=report
> 
> Wenn Du nach dem Einloggen auf Kenndaten klickst, solltest Du den sichtbaren Namen ändern können; aber bitte nach der Änderung nicht vergessen unten auf speichern zu klicken. Falls das nicht reibungslos ablaufen sollte, bitte oben zu Kontakt gehen und den Administrator um Namensänderung bitten. Viel Erfolg. Die PSA-Absenkung ist in der Tat noch nicht zufriedenstellend. Vielleicht ergibt die nächste Messung einen günstigeren Wert. Das wünsche ich Dir.
> 
> *"Gäbe man einem Menschen alle Herrlichkeit der Welt, was hilft's, wenn er keinen Freund hat, dem er es sagen kann"*
> (Catharina Elisabeth »Aja« Goethe (1731 - 1808), die Mutter von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
> 
> Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Herbert,

nein nicht verrücktmachen. Die Art der Hifu ( Sonablate, Ablatherm oder die neue verbesserte Form )
Die Temperatuten werden gemessen und entsprechend gesteuert im Zeitintervall des Computers.

Verkalkungen verhageln die Messung und die Temperaturen.
Nicht umsonst wird gerne eine TUR-P vorgeschaltet, was den Spaziergang bei der Hifu wesentlich beschwerlicher macht.

Hattest du eine hochauflösende Diagnostik im Vorspann? Ich hoffe ja.

Keep cool, das lokale Tumorgeschehen ist regierbar und weitere Optionen zuhauf vorhanden.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Herbert12

Hallo Hans-J.,

das Klinikum Fürth verwendet das HIFU-Gerät *Focal One* der neuesten Generation.

ein multiparimetrisches MRT wurde vor der Behandlung in Regensburg gemacht.
Verkalkungen wurden nicht festgestellt.

Während der HIFU-Behandlung wurde das Ergebnis kontrolliert und einmal "nachbehandelt".

Die Klinik schreibt im Vorfeld:

"Nach Abschluss der Behandlung wird intravenös Kontrastmittel verabreicht wodurch in einem Kontroll-KM-Ultraschall eventuell nicht ausreichend behandelte Areale identifiziert und in gleicher Sitzung nachbehandelt werden können."

Eine TUR-P wurde nicht gemacht.

Wie schon geschrieben, warte ich das Ergebnis des nächsten  PSA-Wertes (im Dezember) ab.

Dann wird nochmal ein multiparimetisches MRT gemacht und dann folgt - möglicherweise - eine eine elastographisch-gesteuerte Prostata-Biopsie im Klinikum Fürth.

Gruß
Herbert

----------


## Herbert12

So, ich habe am 11.12.15 die 2. PSA-Wert-Feststellung nach meiner HIFU-Behandlung (halbseitig) machen lassen.

Im September war der PSA-Wert 13,4 und jetzt im Dezember 14,5.

Der Urologe der Klinik Fürth sagte mir heute, dies könne durchaus normal sein. 

Im Januar erfolgt in Regensburg ein multiparametrisches MRT und dann eventuell eine 18-Stanz-Biopsie. (Da "freue" ich mich schon drauf!)

Meine Vermutung, dass die Prostata entzündet ist, habe ich leider vergessen mit meinem niedergelassenen Urologen zu besprechen.
Wegen einer anderen Sache - Seitenstrang-Angina! - nehme ich seit vorgestern Antibiotika. 

Gruß
Herbert

----------


## Herbert12

So, der Befundbericht des multiparametrischen MRTs  liegt vor.

Im MRT sind keine Prostata-Krebszellen zu erkennen.

Wegen des PSA-Wertes von 14,5 am 11.Dezember 2015 (am 15. Sept. 2015 war der Wert 13,4) wurde mir heute in der Sprechstunden der Urologie am Klinikum Fürth eine 12-er-Stanzbiopsie angeraten.

Die HIFU-Behandlung war im Juli2015.

Die Biopsie werde ich noch im Februar machen lassen und zwar im Klinikum Fürth.

Gruß
Herbert

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J. schrieb´: 


> die Hifu - einseitig - im Juli mit dem bisherigen Resultat des PSA Abfalls sind aus meiner Sicht nicht zufriedenstellend.


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich selbst habe eine NanoKnife Operation in Offenbach machen lassen. Dort fragte ich auch nach der Hifu Therapie im Vergleich zu NanoKnife, da dies wohl konkurrierende fokale Verfahren sind. Man sagte mir man habe bereits eine Reihe von Hifu Patienten mit Erfolg nachbehandelt.

NanoKnife wird daher auch für Dich eine Option sein: http://www.prostata-center.de/index....-problemfaelle

----------


## Herbert12

Habe mich jetzt im Gespräch mit meinem Urologen entschlossen, die von der Klinik empfohlene MRT/TRUS Fusionsbiopsie zunächst nicht machen zu lassen.

Vielmehr lasse ich in 3 Monaten nochmal den PSA-Wert ermitteln. Bei unverändertem PSA-Wert so um die 14 kann ich immer noch die Biopsie machen lassen.

Das mMRT  war ja unauffällig.

----------


## alexand

ich kann heute sagen dass die HIFU behandlungen  in meinem fall nicht funktioniert hat.
ich habe nachwievor rechts 3+3=6 und links 3+4=7 nach einer biopsie vom 3.5. da der psa wert nicht weiter ging als 7.32. zu hoch.

am 25.5. werde ich eine DaVinci OP haben, aktuell noch keine metastasen wie man mir versichert hat.
ob ich dann auch eine tote und nasse hose habe, wird man sehen.

----------


## Herbert12

So, mein PSA-Wert vom Mai 2016 liegt vor. 
15,8 ist der Wert und somit eine weitere Steigerung nach HIFU vom letzten Jahr . 
(Messabweichung ist wegen der geringen Steigerung auch möglich).

Mein Urologe schlägt ein neuerliches MRT der Prostata vor. 

Unsicher bin ich, ob ich die Fusionsbiopsie nicht doch machen lassen.

MRT der Prostata - zwei Radiologieunternehmen sagten mir, das müsse ich als gesetzlich Versicherter trotz Überweisung selber bezahlten. Ca. 500 Euro!

Das Geld ist nicht das Problem, aber was soll das neuerliche MRT bringen? Im Januar-MRT konnte ja nichts festgestellt werden.

Gruß
Herbert




> Habe mich jetzt im Gespräch mit meinem Urologen entschlossen, die von der Klinik empfohlene MRT/TRUS Fusionsbiopsie zunächst nicht machen zu lassen.
> 
> Vielmehr lasse ich in 3 Monaten nochmal den PSA-Wert ermitteln. Bei unverändertem PSA-Wert so um die 14 kann ich immer noch die Biopsie machen lassen.
> 
> Das mMRT  war ja unauffällig.

----------


## Herbert12

Hallo alexand,

was ging der neuerlichen Biopsie voraus?

Wer hat die Biopsie gemacht?

Gruß
Herbert







> ich kann heute sagen dass die HIFU behandlungen  in meinem fall nicht funktioniert hat.
> ich habe nachwievor rechts 3+3=6 und links 3+4=7 nach einer biopsie vom 3.5. da der psa wert nicht weiter ging als 7.32. zu hoch.
> 
> am 25.5. werde ich eine DaVinci OP haben, aktuell noch keine metastasen wie man mir versichert hat.
> ob ich dann auch eine tote und nasse hose habe, wird man sehen.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem PSA von 15 musst Du etwas gegen Deinen Tumor unternehmen. Mit einer Biopsie kann sicher ermittelt werden, ob und wo in der Prostata noch Tumor ist. So sicher ist das MRT nicht. 

Dann musst Du Dich zu einer Operation entschließen oder, falls der Tumor noch innerhalb der Prostata ist, kannst Du Dich in München mit Cyberknife bestrahlen lassen. Jedenfalls wäre falsch weiter zu hoffen, dass der PSA Wert deutlich zurückgeht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich kann heute sagen dass die HIFU behandlungen  in meinem fall nicht funktioniert hat.
> ich habe nachwievor rechts 3+3=6 und links 3+4=7 nach einer biopsie vom 3.5. da der psa wert nicht weiter ging als 7.32. zu hoch.
> 
> am 25.5. werde ich eine DaVinci OP haben, aktuell noch keine metastasen wie man mir versichert hat.
> ob ich dann auch eine tote und nasse hose habe, wird man sehen.


Schade, lieber Alexand.
Ich fand es recht mutig von dir, trotz beidseitigem Befall die HIFU zu versuchen.
Irgendwo hatte ich geschrieben, dieser PD Dr.Dr. Eberle am USZ gehe recht 
forsch vor, im Vergleich zu Prof. Schostaks Studien in Magdeburg.
Nun wirst Du wohl das USZ verlassen und dich, wie ursprünglich mal vorgesehen,
im Züri-Unterländer Landstädtchen per daVinci operieren lassen?
Wenn Du magst, komm ich dich besuchen. Anruf genügt.

Nur nebenbei:
Offene OPs macht mein Urologe in Zürich am Bethanien-Spital meisterhaft, 
mit geringster Inkontinenzrate. Aber auch er kann keine Garantie geben.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Herbert12

Die Kardiologen sagen meist, dass Stanzbiopsien nicht immer zuverlässig einen Tumor "finden". 
Hingegen seien durch ein MRT der Prostata  Krebszellen sicher feststellbar.

Ein MRT - ich habe es weiter oben geschrieben - ist bei mir schon gemacht worden. Kein negativer Befund! 

Der Oberarzt einer HIFU-Studie sagte, es sei keine Biopsie nötig, auf meinen PSA-Hinweis meinte der Chefarzt, ich solle eine  Biopsie durchführen lassen.








> Bei einem PSA von 15 musst Du etwas gegen Deinen Tumor unternehmen. Mit einer Biopsie kann sicher ermittelt werden, ob und wo in der Prostata noch Tumor ist. So sicher ist das MRT nicht. 
> 
> Dann musst Du Dich zu einer Operation entschließen oder, falls der Tumor noch innerhalb der Prostata ist, kannst Du Dich in München mit Cyberknife bestrahlen lassen. Jedenfalls wäre falsch weiter zu hoffen, dass der PSA Wert deutlich zurückgeht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hingegen seien durch ein MRT der Prostata  Krebszellen sicher feststellbar.


Kein MRT in der Welt kann Prostatakrebszellen feststellen.
Das MRT gibt morphologische Information, dargestellt als Grautöne,
aus denen der Radiologe aufgrund der Anamnese Vermutungen
anstellt, diese oder jene Struktur könnte PCa sein. Mehr nicht,
beweisen tut das eine Biopsie. Das gilt auch für das CT.

Unter den Bildverfahren kann einzig das PSMA-PET [4], und natürlich
auch das wenig bekannte PSMA-SPECT-Szintigramm (die Betonung 
liegt auf PSMA-) die funktionelle Diagnose treffen:
"Hier ist Prostatakrebs".

Hvielemi

----------


## Herbert12

Danke für die Info.

Ich habe bei der Uni-Klinik Erlangen ein Kostenangebot für die PSMA-PET-Untersuchung angefordert.

Bei der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse habe ich vorsorglich eine Kostenübernahmeerklärung angefordert. (ich weiß, die zahlt eh nicht).

Eines werde ich aber nicht machen: Operieren lassen!

----------


## skipper

Warum nicht ?
Skipper

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Skipper,



> Warum nicht ?


die Leistungen der Gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen (GKVn) werden vom Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss (G-BA) festgelegt. Der hat über die PSMA-PET/CT bestimmt noch nicht einmal beraten, geschweige denn etwas entschieden.

Ralf

----------


## Herbert12

Mit "Warum nicht" ist wohl gemeint, warum ich mich nicht operieren lassen werde.

Antwort:
Nix aufschneiden! Die möglichen Folgen: Impotenz + Inkontinenz will ich vermeiden.

Ich mache:
Entweder PSA überwachen oder nochmal HIFU oder Bestrahlung - je nach dem Ergebnis neuer Untersuchungen.

Gruß
Herbert






> Warum nicht ?
> Skipper

----------


## Georg_

"nochmal HIFU" - wegen der Kosten habe ich es bisher nicht angesprochen: im Prostata-Center Offenbach sagte man mir dass man bereits einige Patienten nach einer fehlgeschlagenen HIFU mit NanoKnife nachbehandelt habe.

----------


## Herbert12

Das Klinikum Erlangen hält in meinem Fall von einer  PSMA-PET-Untersuchung zwecks Diagnose nichts. (Die Kosten wären mir egal gewesen!)

Auch schon im Vorfeld habe ich recherchiert und bin zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass diese Untersuchungsmethode Metastasen aufspüren soll/kann.

Ein Knochen-Szintigramm habe ich bereits hinter mir. (Negativ!)

Also werde ich jetzt weiterhin Ruhe bewahren, ein weiteres mpMRT der Prostata machen lassen und dann möglicherweise eine MRT/TRUS-Fusionsbiopsie.

Die Behandlungsform NanoKnife bei PCa wird von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen nicht übernommen und es gibt auch nach meiner Kenntnis  das ist für mich entscheidend -wenig Erfahrungen.  

Mehr Erfahrungen scheint es mit CyberKnife zu geben.






> Kein MRT in der Welt kann Prostatakrebszellen feststellen.
> Das MRT gibt morphologische Information, dargestellt als Grautöne,
> aus denen der Radiologe aufgrund der Anamnese Vermutungen
> anstellt, diese oder jene Struktur könnte PCa sein. Mehr nicht,
> beweisen tut das eine Biopsie. Das gilt auch für das CT.
> 
> Unter den Bildverfahren kann einzig das PSMA-PET [4], und natürlich
> auch das wenig bekannte PSMA-SPECT-Szintigramm (die Betonung 
> liegt auf PSMA-) die funktionelle Diagnose treffen:
> ...

----------


## Herbert12

Ergänzung

Mein Radiologe schreibt, "Die HIFU-Behandlung verändert die Prostata im MRT-Bild, so dass sonst übliche gewisse, charakteristische Zeichen verloren gehen und der Tumornachweis dadurch zusätzlich erschwert wird."

Er empfiehlt auch ein Stanz-Biposie, würde aber auch eine mpMRT machen, um Veränderungen gegenüber dem MRT vom Januar 2016 festzustellen.

Herbert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Herbert,

nach einseitiger Hifu scheint sich ein Progress abzuzeichnen.
Wenn du dir die Frage stellst, woher das PSA kommt, bleibt doch die Prostata nur übrig. Fernmetastasen wären zwar möglich aber sehr, sehr selten bei einem GS von 3+3

Schon einmal über eine TUR-P + beidseitiger Hifu ( Ablatherm ) nachgedacht. ( Kassenleistung )
Mit dem TUR-P Material hast du deinen PCa Nachweis ohne die Gefahr der Tumorverschleppung, wenn ein Kapseldurchbruch erfolgt wäre.

Das da noch etwas ist, dürfte klar sein, es gilt also eine Therapieform zu finden, die weder eine Unter als auch keine Übertherapie darstellt. Und natürlich die NW und dir bekannte Gefahren weitgehend gering hält.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

PS.
Meine Erfahrung mit obiger Kombi bei einem PSA von 111,8 ng/ml und Fernmetastasen bis heute frei von jedem Rezidiv an der Prostata. Die Behandlung erfolgte in 2008

----------


## alexand

Hallo Herbert

um es vorweg zunehmen, der psa muss innerhalb eines jahres nach ausgeführter hifu methode um die hälfte fallen, also von 16 auf 7, was in meinem fall auch stimmt. fällt er nicht in dem masse hat die hifu nicht funktioniert. dh nicht das die methode fehlerhaft ist, sondern nur immer noch krebs vorhanden ist.

ich leite eine shg im raum zürich und bin in diesem zusammenhang zufällig mit prof. dr. h. john zusammen getroffen. er hat mir angeraten dringend ein cholin-pet zu machen, was auch erfolgt ist. 

das cholin-pet zeigt an das ich links und rote flecken habe. auch dieses sagt nicht definitiv aus das ich krebs habe. eine 12er stanz biopsie, je 6 auf jeder seite, hat dann schlussendlich wieder zu krebs geführt.

ob man den einen oder anderen behandlungsweg wählt, hängt von jedem selber ab. sicher auch eine frage des alters. wäre ich jetzt 8 jahre älter, bin dieses jahr 62, hätte ich mich wohl für etwas anderes entschieden als eine rpe, da meine statistische lebenserwartung unter 10 jahren liegt, in meinem fall doch noch um einige jahre mehr.

gruss mario

----------


## Georg_

Eine Alternative zu RPE wäre eine Cyberknife/SBRT Bestrahlung bei der Radioonkologie des Inselspitals in Bern.

----------


## alexand

das ist schon zu spät.

in etwa 4-5 monaten sollte ich wieder trocken sein.

bei mir wurden 23 Limpyhknoten entfernt und alle waren frei von metastasen ebenso die schnittstellen links und rechts

----------


## Georg_

Da Vinci mit erweiterter Lymphadenektomie - das war wohl eine lange Operation. 

Hat man Dir erklärt warum man eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie gemacht hat obwohl kein Verdacht auf Metastasen bestand? Natürlich ist das Risiko eines Rezidivs damit jetzt sehr niedrig aber ich bin doch etwas überrascht.

----------


## alexand

operation war 4 stunden.

Prof dr. h. john hat nahezu 1000 da vinci hinter sich und in der schweiz der erste arzt der diese technik angewendet hat. ich denke er weiss was er tut.

ich hatte ihn vor der op gebeten nervenschonend zu operieren und nach der op gefragt betreffend dieser angelegenheit, er meinte nur mässig was auch immer das heissen mag.

----------


## Michi1

Seit 10 Monaten nach Da Vinci mit erweiterter Lymphadenektomie bin ich immer noch Inkontinent. Ich muss sagen auch damit kommt man mit der Zeit zurecht. Ist mir auf jeden Fall "lieber" als mit noch vorhandenen Krebs leben zu müssen. Das wär für mich unerträglich. Ich sage jetzt nach dieser langen Zeit "es gibt schlimmeres".

----------


## Herbert12

Klar, manche Betroffene bekommen große psychische Problem, wenn sie die Diagnose PCa bekommen.

Ich hingegen warte jetzt das nächste MRT ab - durch die halbseitige HIFU-Behandlung wird das kleine Karzinom wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu sehen sein. 
Und dann werde ich entscheiden, was ich tun werde.
HIFU ist zwar noch mal möglich, aber eine Total-Entfernung dürfte dann sehr schwer (für den Arzt!) werden.





> Seit 10 Monaten nach Da Vinci mit erweiterter Lymphadenektomie bin ich immer noch Inkontinent. Ich muss sagen auch damit kommt man mit der Zeit zurecht. Ist mir auf jeden Fall "lieber" als mit noch vorhandenen Krebs leben zu müssen. Das wär für mich unerträglich. Ich sage jetzt nach dieser langen Zeit "es gibt schlimmeres".

----------


## Herbert12

> Ich mache:
> Entweder PSA überwachen oder nochmal HIFU oder Bestrahlung - je nach dem Ergebnis neuer Untersuchungen.
> 
> Gruß
> Herbert


Antwort:

Mein neuerliches MRT der Prostata war für die Katz.

"Kein sicherer Hinweis auf ein lokales Tumorrezitiv".

(Durch die HIFU-Behandlung ist der kleine Tumor - der ja immer noch vorhanden sein dürfte - wegen der teilweise Schrumpfung der Prostatahälfte nicht zu erkennen).

(Zur Erinnerung: Mein PSA betrug um Mai 2016 14,8).

Mein Urologe ist wie ich der Meinung, dass wir weiterhin alle 3 Monate den PSA-Wert feststellen lassen und sonst nichts veranlassen. Also Überwachung.

Die hier empfohlene  PSMA-PET-Untersuchung ist laut meinem Urologen nur dann veranlasst, wenn die Prostata total entfernt wurde und de PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt.

----------


## Georg_

> Die hier empfohlene  PSMA-PET-Untersuchung ist  laut meinem Urologen nur dann veranlasst, wenn die Prostata total  entfernt wurde und de PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt.


Die PSMA PET-Untersuchung würde auch Tumorreste in der Prostata anzeigen. Es werden Krebsherde angezeigt, egal ob Tumorreste der Prostata oder Metastasen.

Bei einem PSA von 14,8 würde ich wissen wollen wo die Krebsherde sind, die das PSA erzeugen. Normalerweise würde ein Urologe bei 14,8 Alarm schlagen. Was soll denn passieren wenn der PSA Wert in drei Monaten bei 21 liegt? Weiter beobachten?

Wenn man weder mit Operation noch Bestrahlung im Moment weiterkommt sollte man mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen.

Georg

----------


## Herbert12

> Die PSMA PET-Untersuchung würde auch Tumorreste in der Prostata anzeigen. Es werden Krebsherde angezeigt, egal ob Tumorreste der Prostata oder Metastasen.
> 
> 
> Georg



Tumorreste der Prostata werden aber doch nicht nach einer HIFU-Behandlung beim PSMA-PET angezeigt, wenn sich der Tumor innerhalb der "verschmorten" Prostahälfte befunden hat, oder?

Gruß
Herbert

----------


## Georg_

Im PSMA PET werden nur Tumorreste angezeigt die noch aktiv sind bzw. nicht abgetötet sind. Wenn diese in der verschmorten Prostatahälfte angezeigt werden hat es mit dem Verschmoren nicht ganz funktioniert. Inzwischen kann aber auch in der anderen Prostatahälfte ein Tumor gewachsen sein.

Georg

----------


## Herbert12

2 x MRT für die Katz ... aber PSA ca. 15 bis 17.

Ich habe deshalb eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen -  3 Stanzen von 12 waren "krebsig", davon 2 Stanzen mit 50 bzw. 60 % Befall.

Das Knochenszintigramm zeigte keine Metastasen.

Nach Beratung in der Fürther Klinik habe ich mich für eine Prostataentfernung entschieden. OP nächstes Monat.

Die Entfernung der Prostata wird wegen der (einseitigen) HIFU-Behandlung nicht ganz einfach werden.

Zudem habe ich meinen Leistenbruch vor vielen Jahren mit einem Netz verschließen lassen.
Im Gebiet des Netzes befinden sich die zu entfernenden Lymphknoten. Auch das wird schwierig werden.

Weiterhin nur beobachten wäre auch eine Option.
Aber ich habe die Schnauze voll von MRTs und Biopsien. 

Nach der OP Reha? 
Psychisch brauche ich keine Aufmunterung - aber die zu erwartende Inkontinenz legt eine Reha nahe.


Herbert 




> Antwort:
> 
> Mein neuerliches MRT der Prostata war für die Katz.
> 
> "Kein sicherer Hinweis auf ein lokales Tumorrezitiv".
> 
> (Durch die HIFU-Behandlung ist der kleine Tumor - der ja immer noch vorhanden sein dürfte - wegen der teilweise Schrumpfung der Prostatahälfte nicht zu erkennen).
> 
> (Zur Erinnerung: Mein PSA betrug um Mai 2016 14,8).
> ...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Herbert,

ein Tipp: Fang jetzt schon mit dem Kontinenztraining an.

Alles gute

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Herbert,



> ein Tipp: Fang jetzt schon mit dem Kontinenztraining an.


ich kann mich dem Rat nur anschließen. *Hier* findest Du ab Seite 103 eine gute Anleitung. Mach's!

Ralf

----------


## Herbert12

Ich werde meinen OP-Termin (Ende Januar 2017) absagen und die beiden "Besprechungstermine" in München (Rinecker Protron Therapy Center) und Uni-Klinik Heidelberg wegen Behandlung mit der Protonentherapie abwarten.

Denn von der Protonentherapie  erwarte ich mir wesentlich weniger Nebenwirkungen (z. B. Inkontinenz). 

Die AOK Bayern zahlt die Protonentherapie in der Rindecker-Klinik, die Barmer aber nur die Behandlung in Heidelberg, Essen oder Dresden.

----------


## flüstermann

ufff, schwer ausgeatmet!
Daumen hoch!
Persönlich kann ich dich dazu nur beglückwünschen!

lg
Harald alias Flüstermann (nomen est omen)
Protonenbehandelter und sorgenfrei, nichts, alles OK, nicht einmal noch so geringste Nachwehen der Protonen-Strahlenbehandlung!

----------


## Herbert12

In Heidelberg wäre die Protonenbehandlung nicht gemacht worden, nur Bestrahlung + Protonenboost. Dauer 6 Wochen!
Rinecker München hätte es schon gemacht. 

Ich habe mich dann doch zur OP entschlossen, das erschien mir der bessere Weg.

Und nun?
So, der Diebstahl meiner Prostata durch das  Klinikum Fürth ist am 8.3.2017 erfolgt. Die Lymphen wurden ebenfalls geklaut.

Wegen der HIFU-Behandlung vor 2 Jahren dauerte die OP 5 Stunden.

Entlassung: gestern, 14.3.2017

Stuhlgang: ok

Inkontinenz: Ein Wunder!
Schon am Tag der Katheder-Entfernung gingen nachts nur einige Tropfen in die Windel.
Auch seitdem: Nur einige Tropfen gehen ab, immer nur dann, wenn ich beim Aufstehen nicht aufpasse bzw. vergesse, die Beckenbodenübung zu machen..

Schmerzen: 
Nur nach der Narkose, verursacht durch ein neuartiges Gerät, das die Füße massiert.

Drainagen-Loch: 
Das Drainagen-Loch ist noch nicht ganz dicht. 
Morgen wird es zugenäht.

Histologie:
Lymphen ohne Befall, Prostata beidseits Gleason 6.

Becken-Boden-Training:
Gestern aus dem Krankenhaus raus, heute schon die erste Behandlung zwecks Beckenboden-Training bei einer niedergelassenen Therapeutin.

Dumm gelaufen:
Ein Arzt hat mir um Testen der Potenz Gutscheine für ein Bordell versprochen.

Die Ärztin beim Entlassgespräche musste mir aber leider mitteilen, dass alle Gutscheine aus seien, denn ihre Kollegen hätten die Scheine bereits am Wochenende selber verbraucht.

Reha:
Am 27. März gehts  zur Reha.

Gruß
Herbert







> Ich werde meinen OP-Termin (Ende Januar 2017) absagen und die beiden "Besprechungstermine" in München (Rinecker Protron Therapy Center) und Uni-Klinik Heidelberg wegen Behandlung mit der Protonentherapie abwarten.
> 
> Denn von der Protonentherapie  erwarte ich mir wesentlich weniger Nebenwirkungen (z. B. Inkontinenz). 
> 
> Die AOK Bayern zahlt die Protonentherapie in der Rindecker-Klinik, die Barmer aber nur die Behandlung in Heidelberg, Essen oder Dresden.

----------


## burnym

Hallo Herbert,
Wer hat dich in Fürth operierrt? Muss es unbedingt Prof. Blana sein?
Möchte auch nach Fürth zur OP.

Gruss
Bernhard

----------


## alexand

ich lies den psa noch während 9 monaten alle 3 monate testen. war immer bei 0,01. mein prof meinte nach einbau des ams 800 Sphinkter, lassen wir es jetzt sein mit dem psa testen
.
ich brauch zwar momentan nachwievor 2-3 pants pro tag obwohl das system erst ende april aktiviert wird, vorher 5-6, geht aber schon masiv besser.

auch meine potenz ist wieder zurueck gekehrt. 

wenn ich weiterhin glueck habe, wars das dann wohl mit PCA.

gruss mario

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Mario,

nett, mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören. Wie bist Du nach PSA 0,01 gekommen? Das letzte mal habe ich von 7,0 (oder so...?) gelesen. Ich muss etwas verpasst haben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> ch muss etwas verpass haben


Hast Du!

Mario hat seinen Myprostate-Bericht stets nachgetragen.
n'Bisschen lesen solltest Du schon, bevor Du schreibst,
auch im andern Fall heute (2014).
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598




@Mario,
hocherfreut, wieder von dir zu lesen.
Du hast die HIFU zweimal durchgezogen, und nun ist im
dritten Anlauf auf andere Weise das PSA ganz runter.
Dass der Rest auch noch in Ordnung komme,
wünscht Dir von Herzen
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Danke Konrad,

ich hatte leider nur die "Themen" von Mario gelesen und da fand ich nichts darüber.

Gruß

----------


## alexand

ich war eine zeitlang nicht aktiv. ich hatte eine rpe und im anschluss ist meine frau zwischenzeitlich an krebs verschieden. es ging rauf und runter bei mir, nicht gesundheitlich, anders auch. war auch kurz in wolfsburg (VW) für 2 monate, auftrag etc.

wie das leben halt so spielt. gruss mario

----------


## Frau40

Schön wieder von dir zu lesen. mein Mann war letzte Woche zum MMRT in Magdeburg. Wir warten auf die Auswertung. 

Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Herbert12

Hallo Bernhard,

habe den Eintrag erst heute in der AHB gelesen.

Operiert hat Dr. Blana. Wenigstens die meiste Zeit. 
Blana wegen der HIFU vor 2 Jahren.

Nach HIFU ist ja die OP nicht ganz einfach.

Gruß aus der Klinik Prof. Schedel in Thyrnau.

Herbert

----------


## Herbert12

Gibt es hier im Forum einen per HIFU behandelten Kollegen, bei dem die Behandlung erfolgreich war, das heißt bei dem der PSA-Wert nach der Behandlung erheblich gesunken ist?

----------


## Georg_

Es heißt allgemein, man kann eine Biopsie nicht durch ein MRT ersetzen. Aber bei einer fokalen Therapie entscheidet man meist mit einem MRT welchen Bereich der Prostata man behandelt. Dies ist ungenau. Prostatakrebs ist meist multifokal, zu leicht werden dabei kleine Herde übersehen.

Nach Deiner laparoskopischen Prostatektomie am 28.2.17 müsste aber jetzt der PSA Wert deutlich sinken, am besten auf Null.

Nach einer Hifu sollte der PSA Wert sinken, auf einen Nadir der vom verbliebenen Prostatagewebe herrührt. Wenn er dann wieder ansteigt, z.B. von 4 auf 6, dann spricht man von einem biochemischen Rezidiv. Ganz einig sind sich die Experten dabei auch nicht. Aber einen PSA von 14 nach einer Hifu halte ich für viel zu hoch.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

In der aktuellen "Der Urologe" ist eine excellente Arbeit über die mpMRT.

Die wichtigsten Punkte:

1. 18% "unnötige" Biopsien konnten vermieden werden
2. 9% (!) der Patienten mit *komplett unauffälliger mpMRT* (also sozusagen "PIRADS 0") hatten trotzdem ein SIGNIFIKANTES Karzinom

----------


## Herbert12

@Georg

Der PSA-Wert von ca. 14 nach meine HIFU bedeutet, dass die Behandlung nichts gebracht hat - der kleine Tumor also nicht "getroffen" wurde.

Und bei 2 folgenden mMRTs wurde kein Karzinom festgestellt - was bei der verschmorten Prostatahälfte erklärbar ist.

Und wenn durch eine Fehlmessung nicht ein PSA-Wert von 20 festgestellt worden wäre, hätte ich weiterhin nur beobachtet. (Surrivan dingsbums oder so ähnlich).

Gruß
Herbert





> Es heißt allgemein, man kann eine Biopsie nicht durch ein MRT ersetzen. Aber bei einer fokalen Therapie entscheidet man meist mit einem MRT welchen Bereich der Prostata man behandelt. Dies ist ungenau. Prostatakrebs ist meist multifokal, zu leicht werden dabei kleine Herde übersehen.
> 
> Nach Deiner laparoskopischen Prostatektomie am 28.2.17 müsste aber jetzt der PSA Wert deutlich sinken, am besten auf Null.
> 
> Nach einer Hifu sollte der PSA Wert sinken, auf einen Nadir der vom verbliebenen Prostatagewebe herrührt. Wenn er dann wieder ansteigt, z.B. von 4 auf 6, dann spricht man von einem biochemischen Rezidiv. Ganz einig sind sich die Experten dabei auch nicht. Aber einen PSA von 14 nach einer Hifu halte ich für viel zu hoch.
> 
> Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und wenn durch eine Fehlmessung nicht ein PSA-Wert von 20 festgestellt worden wäre, hätte ich weiterhin nur beobachtet. (Surrivan dingsbums oder so ähnlich).


Moin moin Herbert,

Du meintest Active Surveillance, aber inzwischen besteht doch eine völlig andere Situation. Am 28.2.2017 wurde das PSA mit 14.61 ng/ml ermittelt.
Am 8.März 2017 wurde laparoskopisch die nach HIFU noch vorhandene Restprostata halbseits nervenschonend entfernt.

Du solltest nun z.B. am 8. Juni erneut PSA messen lassen. Ich wünsche Dir schon jetzt einen sehr niedrigen Wert in der Nähe des messbaren Tiefpunktes.

Beste Grüße Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der PSA-Wert von ca. 14 nach meine HIFU bedeutet, 
> dass die Behandlung nichts gebracht hat - der kleine Tumor also nicht "getroffen" wurde....
> 
> Und wenn durch eine Fehlmessung nicht ein PSA-Wert von 20 festgestellt 
> worden wäre, hätte ich weiterhin nur beobachtet.


Herbert, Du hattest über Jahre Werte um 14ng/ml, ohne jede 
krebsverdächtige Dynamik, zuletzt gar noch leicht sinkend.
 Die Verdoppelungszeiten lagen um 15 Jahren und stammen wohl von 
einer besonders stark PSA sezernierenden BPH. 58cm3 ist eher gross.
Der Krebs spielte da kaum eine Rolle, sonst müsste ein PSA-Anstieg
sichtbar gewesen sein. Eine Einzelmessung von 20ng/ml ist bei diesem
Verlauf auf den ersten Blick als falsch zu erkennen. Damit hätte sofort
nachgemessen werden sollen, statt daraus  ... Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Wozu trägt man eigentlich seine Werte in myprostate.eu ein, wenn man 
die daraus errechneten VZ-Tabellen und Grafiken nicht beachtet?


Nun bist Du deine Prostata los. 
Das ist auch gut, denn jetzt bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und hast dir 
in späteren Jahren vielleicht eine nebenwirkungsreiche TURP erspart.

Nimm den Tag
Konrad

----------

